# gaggia baby dose instruction manual



## graemegaggia (Nov 21, 2008)

i recently purchased the above machine, (my first), used, from ebay (74825 or 74826 model, with the 6 buttons top front set in 2 triangles, manufactured in silver or red; sorry about detail but after searching the net 'baby dose' gives me the wrong model), anyway i'm looking for the instruction manual as the one i bought was missing. can anyone recommend a site or email me a copy of theirs or give me any other ideas even if its just the basic instructions as i'm desperate for a cuppa!!!

thanks for taking time to read this thread coffee-lovers


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Graeme

Hope this is the correct Gaggia Baby Dose Manual

Let me know if you need further assistance at any time


----------



## graemegaggia (Nov 21, 2008)

thanks for that Glenn, its not exactly the same model judging by the picture but the buttons seem to be marked the same so i'll give it a try.....once again many thanks.

graeme


----------



## graemegaggia (Nov 21, 2008)

i downloaded the instructions that you suggested but they aren't the correct ones. the model i have got is the same name (gaggia baby dose) but has the 6 control buttons set out as 2 triangles, not in a straight line. i'm still open to suggestions (or photocopies-i'll pay for them) if anyone can help.

this is a pic of the model..... http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=fffff-gaggia

thanks for your suggestion and help in this matter.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

In that case, would this be the one?

Gaggia have a number of Models under the Baby Dose name and this manual cpvers machines from 2006 - present

Hope this helps

If not, please email me a photo of the front of the machine and I will source the manual for you.


----------



## aZooZa (Feb 23, 2014)

I know this is an old thread and my first post, so please be gentle. I'm an expat Brit in Thailand, and I just bought the Gaggia Baby Dose as described by the OP in his first post.

The manual is atrocious. It refers (often inaccurately) to the accompanying figure drawing which shows all the numbered parts. I've scoured the search engines and YouTube, but nowhere can I find any simple information on how to get my first single or double shot. All I want to know is which buttons to press. At the moment, the machine is pressing mine. I know how to load an Illy ESE pod, and then wait for the lights to stop blinking. I then press what I understand to be the single shot button (top left).

The result is a very small dose dispensed after about 10 -15 seconds from pressing said button. No crema to speak of.

Any handy and basic hints would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------

